# I medici non lavano bene le loro mani



## ToscanoNYC

_I medici non lavano bene le loro mani_.
Questa è una frase pronunciata ieri sera al TG1 da un'inviata che commentava un articolo pubblicato sul New York Times in cui si diceva che moltissime persone, tra cui molti medici, non si lavano le mani in maniera adeguata. 
Costruzioni del genere, ovvero traduzioni letterali dall'inglese, sono diventate comunissime.  Io non le sopporto e credo si tratti di un italiano "maccheronico".  In italiano si dovrebbe dire _I medici non si lavano bene le mani_.  Voi che ne pensate?  Vi sembra un italiano naturale dire _Io lavo le mie mani_ invece di _Io mi lavo le mani_?
E a parte questo, la frase del TG1 è anche grammaticalmente errata, dato che casomai dovrebbero aver detto le proprie mani.


----------



## Mariano50

Sono d'accordo con te, quel "loro" potrebbe riferirsi anche ad altre persone.
Le tue alternative sono senz'altro valide e più precise.
Senza sminuire l'affermazione del TG!


----------



## pernileta

Anch'io sono pienamente d'accordo. 
Quando l'ho letta sul forum all'inizio ho pensato che fosse uno straniero che lo chiedeva.
ciao


----------



## ToscanoNYC

xxx

L'espressione "io lavo le mie mani" mi dà alquanto fastidio, ma siccome la sento usare sempre più spesso (anche dal mio nipotino di 10 anni, soprattutto da quando ha cominciato a studiare inglese), mi chiedevo se fosse ormai, per così dire, "sdoganata".
Grazie.


----------



## D. Mastrapasqua

Sono pienamente d'accordo con la critica mossa. L'uso del pronome "loro" risulta essere piuttosto ambiguo se usato in un simile contesto. Inoltre, la frase proposta dal telegiornale è lontana anni luce da una qualsiasi parvenza di stile o di eleganza del periodo. Certo, la correttezza grammaticale c'è tutta, ma c'è modo e modo di esprimersi, e quello scelto dai giornalisti RAI non è sicuramente il più condivisibile, soprattutto da un punto di vista estetico. Uso corretto della grammatica, ma anche bellezza, che non deve necessariamente scadere nel barocco! La lingua italiana è complessa, ma se ben modellata può risultare a un tempo sintetica e piacevole da leggere.


----------



## Mariano50

D. Mastrapasqua said:


> L'uso del sostantivo "loro" risulta essere piuttosto ambiguo se usato in un simile contesto.



Ciao D.Mastrapasqua, e benvenuto!
Quel "loro" nella frase di cui sopra non mi sembra essere un sostantivo!
Con la funzione "edit" puoi correggere eventuali errori.


----------



## D. Mastrapasqua

Ti ringrazio per il benvenuto! Con i comandi sono ancora in alto mare... Ma pian piano entrerò nella parte.

Un saluto!


----------



## Necsus

ToscanoNYC said:


> L'espressione "io lavo le mie mani" mi dà alquanto fastidio, ma siccome la sento usare sempre più spesso (anche dal mio nipotino di 10 anni, soprattutto da quando ha cominciato a studiare inglese), mi chiedevo se fosse ormai, per così dire, "sdoganata".
> Grazie.


Io non penso, e mi auguro che non lo sarà. E' una costruzione che si usa in inglese per la mancanza dei nostri verbi pronominali (transitivi), mi sembrerebbe assurdo importarla in italiano.


----------



## riversky

..................................


----------



## Bigiù

E' la prima cosa che ti insegnano quando segui un corso di traduzione dall'inglese, gli aggettivi possessivi che l'inglese antepone a parti anatomiche non vanno mai tradotti a meno che non ci sia possibilità di confusione o non si voglia enfatizzare.


----------



## la italianilla

ToscanoNYC said:


> _I medici non lavano bene le loro mani_.
> ...(CUT)..  In italiano si dovrebbe dire _I medici non si lavano bene le mani_.  Voi che ne pensate?  Vi sembra un italiano naturale dire _Io lavo le mie mani_ invece di _Io mi lavo le mani_?
> E a parte questo, la frase del TG1 è anche grammaticalmente errata, dato che casomai dovrebbero aver detto le proprie mani.



Sì, diciamo che concordo. Anche per me la prima frase non è sicuramente frutto di un "italiano naturale" (per usare la stessa frase che hai detto te in questo messaggio). 
Comunque _lavare_ è solo transitivo, mentre _lavarsi_ è sia transitivo che intransitivo. Dal De Mauro, definizione numero 2 di LAVARSI:



> 2 v.pronom.intr., lavare il proprio corpo: l. ogni mattina



In effetti sembrerebbe che abbia ragione, se proprio si vuole usare LAVARE + aggettivo possessivo...non dovrebbe usarsi "loro" bensì "proprio" (vedi parte evidenziata in rosso). Altrimenti, utilizzando proprio sempre riferito allo stesso soggetto, se si vuol per forza introdurre il "loro" il De Mauro dice (vedi parte evidenziata in blu):



> I agg.poss., sempre riferito al soggetto, equivale a suo, loro ed è obbligatorio in costrutti impersonali: lo ha ospitato in casa propria, ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni, bisogna badare ai propri affari, è difficile ammettere i propri difetti; con valore raff., posposto ad altri aggettivi possessivi: l’ho fatto con le mie proprie mani, avrà avuto i suoi propri motivi per agire così


----------



## riversky

beelebi said:


> E' la prima cosa che ti insegnano quando segui un corso di traduzione dall'inglese, gli aggettivi possessivi che l'inglese antepone a parti anatomiche non vanno mai tradotti a meno che non ci sia possibilità di confusione o *non si voglia enfatizzare*.


Ho editato perchè non ero sicura...
io lascerei il beneficio del dubbio appunto perchè l'attenzione era centrata sulle mani dei medici...(che, se non lavate, possono essere pericolose..)


----------



## Bigiù

riversky said:


> Ho editato perchè non ero sicura...
> io lascerei il beneficio del dubbio appunto perchè l'attenzione era centrata sulle mani dei medici...(che, se non lavate, possono essere pericolose..)


 Sì, ma come dicevano bene sopra, in questo caso si creerebbe confusione perché sembrerebbe "i medici non lavano bene le _loro _mani" , cioè le mani di chi, dei pazienti?


----------



## rawbee

Direi che è un esempio di quello che i linguisti chiamano "calco". Che un bambino di 10 anni che sta imparando l'inglese possa confondere tra le due lingue è comprensibile, ma un adulto non dovrebbe.
Certo, se comincia a essere usata dai mass media lo sdoganamento è a un passo...


----------



## riversky

beelebi said:


> Sì, ma come dicevano bene sopra, in questo caso si creerebbe confusione perché sembrerebbe "i medici non lavano bene le _loro _mani" , cioè le mani di chi, dei pazienti?


 
Hm...potrebbe essere una voluta "popolarizzazione" del linguaggio per renderlo più comprensibile al pubblico?
Sto' facendo l'avvocato del diavolo...però, in fondo, dall'ascolto del servizio sarebbe poi stato cgiarito di chio fossero le mani. Inoltre, quel tipo di pronome, in italiano, raramente viene usato se prima non si fa' riferimento a chi ci si riferisce. cioè, io avrei fatto confusione se prima si fosse parlato sia di pazienti che di medici.  
leggendo SOLO quella frase(in cui vengono nominati solo i medici) mi viene spontaneo collegare il "loro" ai medici...


----------



## Bigiù

riversky said:


> Hm...potrebbe essere una voluta "popolarizzazione" del linguaggio per renderlo più comprensibile al pubblico?
> Sto' facendo l'avvocato del diavolo...però, in fondo, dall'ascolto del servizio sarebbe poi stato cgiarito di chio fossero le mani. Inoltre, quel tipo di pronome, in italiano, raramente viene usato se prima non si fa' riferimento a chi ci si riferisce. cioè, io avrei fatto confusione se prima si fosse parlato sia di pazienti che di medici.
> leggendo SOLO quella frase(in cui vengono nominati solo i medici) mi viene spontaneo collegare il "loro" ai medici...


 
Sì, si fa per parlare. Toscano che ha aperto il thread ha spiegato che la giornalista stava traducendo dall'inglese, quindi è chiaro  che si trattasse di una traduzione non molto riuscita. Poi, non avendo visto il servizio, non dico altro.
Ciao.


----------

